# Suche Leute für langes Wochenende im Juli



## brain072 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
suche auf diesem Wege Leute für ein langes We im Juli, dachte so an Anreise Freitagsnacht und Abreise am Montag oder Dienstag.
 Ich würde gerne nach PDS (Chatél oder Morzine), Saalbach fahren allerdings können meine Leute diese Jahr nicht. Alleine macht das keinen Sinn.
Also wer hat Interesse an ausgiebigen Enduro fahren. Wollte hauptsächlich auf den Trails dort fahren aber auch im Park.
Fahrtechnik ist nötig da ich nur zum Transfer Schotterpisten nutze. Kenne beide Gebiete aus vergangenen Jahren.
Habe ein Auto mit Heckträger für 2 Bikes, sind aber auch schon zu 3 mit entsprechendem Träger unterweg gewesen. Spritkosten fallen nur im Ausland an (Maut auch) ansonsten ist der Transport im PKW UMSONST.
Bin selber 40 Jahre alt, wer es wissen will, denke daher sollten Ineressenten über schon über 25 sein oder so. 
Also freue mich auf Antworten sonst muß ich doch alleine fahren.
P.S
Bin für Vorschläge für andere Gebiete offen.


----------

